# Betriebsarten per RFID



## Tommi (29 Dezember 2010)

Hallo SPS-Forum,

in unserem Betrieb setzen wir zur sicherheitsrelevanten Betriebsartenanwahl noch elektromechanische Schlüsselschalter
ein. Die funktionieren immer!

Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch einige elektronische Systeme,
welche den Schlüsselschalter nach MRL ersetzen dürfen. (siehe Anhang).

Laut Werbung alles ganz easy.

Hat jemand praktische Erfahrungen (positive oder negative) mit
diesen Systemen? Nicht nur mit den Schaltgeräten, sondern auch
mit den Chips (Haltbarkeit am Schlüsselbund in der Hosentasche oder Mitwaschen in der Waschmaschine).

Kennt jemand C-Normen, die den Einsatz dieser Systeme einschränken?

Welche Systeme gibt es noch auf dem Markt?

Ich war nicht auf der "SPS-Messe" in Nürnberg... 

Über Beiträge würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüsse aus dem Teutoburger Wald
Tommi


----------

